# Sims three stuck on loading



## jaza (Jun 14, 2009)

My Sims 3 screwed up so I uninstalled it and am now trying to re install it but it won't load after file 3 out of 517 it has been on file 3 all day and it has no timer down the bottom telling how long it has got left. I tried the mac resting twice and resting the re install four times. I have a 2.66 ghz macbookpro with 4gb ram with 100gb free hard drive space so its not that. Also the cd drive is constanly powering up and down, i don't wanna break my mac by leaving it in there, so I Don't know what to do, please help??,, i also removed all the other files our of documents and the library.. as well as, i might need to manually unintall some other stuff that the reinstall might be clashing with, if anybody knows what is going on please help... thanks in advance


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Make sure the CD/DVD is free from dust. Take it out the drive and clean it. 
Also before you try and install again make sure that you have deleted all the files from the original installation. 
Sims 3 is located in C:\Program Files\EA Games\Sims 3
or
C:\Program Files\Electronic Arts\Sims 3


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

also try to copy the DVD content to your HDD and try the installation from there


----------

